# What if I just turn up at the Port with a trailer???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a trip booked for Sept travelling out of Poole with Brittany Ferries and back to Portsmouth from Santander (Economie service) 

Both trips booked via CC (to get the discount Oiy Vey!!

At present its just the MH and the two of us on the booking. I am now wondering if I should take Smart car and trailer with me. CC want to charge me for each "ammendment" So I was wondering what would happen if I just turned up at the port and offered to pay the extra there and then??

I have spoken with Brittany Ferries and because the original booking went through the CC they "say" they cannot deal with any ammendment. 

Has anyone ever just turned up and offered to pay the extra???

I am a little concerned as the return sailing is shown as "Fully booked" My thoughts are that all of the cabins are full, rather than the car deck is jammed full. My Smart trailer is only just over 3m long so I reckon they would be able to squeeze it in if they really wanted to.

Opinions/views/personal experiences please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd just wing it and hope for the best, but I'm just that kind of guy  

Not really I'd check, but I'd get ripped off and some git would just drive on and pay nowt extra.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

the only trouble with just turning up is what do I do on the Return leg if they say "Sorry, cant do that/there isnt space you will have to leave your car and trailer behind ???

I suppose I could just ring them (BF) and ask the question, but I thought I would ask here to see if anyone had done what I am half proposing to do


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

The problem with just turning up and paying the extra at the port is that they will probably charge a very large amendment fee and they know that you are in weak bargaining position, so will not negotiate.
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Brian is right, and his reasoning is sound.

Never had the same experience, but on a parallel if you turn up early (or late) for your booked crossing you nearly always get stung.

In my opinion the risk of serious disruption to either holiday, or wallet (_or both_ 8O ) is too high to be worth the risk.

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My experience of BF sailing from Portsmouth to Santander is that two men with a tape measure checked the exact length of my MH with any projections to make sure I was within what I had declared. They had big grins on their faces when they found I was! 

I would sort it out beforehand as I think the amendment costs may be less.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I suspect they could just void your crossing altogether, as you haven't complied with the T&C's you accepted when you made the booking.

I turned up at Speedferries in Boulogne with a 750kg/2.0m trailer I'd bought in Luxembourg for a bargain price. Rather than risk being told to............ errrr.... go away, I took off the wheels, axle and mudguards - just 4 bolts and 8 screws - and the body slid into my Mazda Bongo with mm's to spare all round, the draw bar neatly fitted between the front seats the rest of the bits went in the trailer body. 

You might not be able to manage that with a Smart car and trailer - well unless you've got a very good tool kit and plenty of time to spare. :lol:


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

My experience of BF is that they can be very rigorous in checking sizes compared to bookings. Turned up at Plymouth a couple of years ago in a car with trailer with 4 bicycles mounted upright on the trailer. I was 5cm overheight! 

In fairness I was given the option to pay a (fairly hefty) additional fare or lay the bikes flat so I came back within the permitted height.

Being tight I did the latter and put the bikes back on properly at Santander.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you have confirmed my thoughts. I perhaps I will forget the idea for this trip. We have a couple of electric bikes for getting around.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I booked a trip to Spain through CC (or was it CCC?) and they asked "are you taking the MH or the car?". When I said "car" they said "that's OK - there would not be room for your MH" (6m!). Apparently we got the last space.

So the car deck may well be full.  

You have made a wise decision - Gordon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gordon

I have had the same response from the CC once when I wanted to take a trailer. 

HOWEVER when I then spoke with the ferry company they told me there was a huge amount of spare capacity on that particular sailing BUT the CC had used up all of their allocation, hence the reason they told me the sailing was full. They neglected to clarify that it was just that they (CC) had used up all "their" spaces and wanted to punt me onto another sailing where "they" still had capacity (for a further fee of course :roll: )


----------

